# Show & Tell Time



## jim lyon

Nice! Don't drive that more than is absolutely necessary or tape some cardboard on the back window till you get a bed on. I drove one a couple hundred miles like that and ended up shattering mine. I called the dealer and they said "too bad, so sad".


----------



## Brian Suchan

Nice! It's always good seeing new bee trucks


----------



## rbees

Nice Harry!


----------



## sqkcrk

Congratulations. What color do they call that one? Some kind of grey? Looks like you only have one fuel tank?

I got a 450 a couple of days before Xmas. I like it alright, I guess. I was expecting it to feel like my 2005. In some ways it's better, but in little ways it's not. The cab feels smaller and the dashboard seems less user friendly. The back of the middle seat is harder to get down. Don't try it while driving. I liked my dashboard cup holders. There aren't any in the newer models.

I like the pickup of the automatic. The fuel economy is better. I think it varies more, now that I have a dashboard readout that tells me what the mpg is.

Your truck is going to tell you when your DEF tank is half empty and then, if you haven't refilled it, it will tell you that you have 500 miles to address the situation. If you don't deal with it you will loose power. Maybe you knew that already. The tank holds 5 gallons. The boxes that the fluid come in are 2 1/2 gallons.

I like the truck telling me when it's time to get an oil change. Mine told me at about 7500 miles, the first time. Haven't put another 7000 miles on it again yet.

I hope you continue to like yours. Looking forward to seeing the bed and the door panel logos.


----------



## Barry

Like!


----------



## johnbeejohn

Dammmmmkmmmmm


----------



## HarryVanderpool

jim lyon said:


> Nice! Don't drive that more than is absolutely necessary or tape some cardboard on the back window till you get a bed on. I drove one a couple hundred miles like that and ended up shattering mine.


Thank you for the great tip.
I thought about it on and off last night.
It's one thing to smash your rear window out or get a bunch of rock chips on the back of your new truck.
It's another thing to throw a rock and smash someone else's out or hurt someone.
I always try to keep the fact in mind that we have Federal Motor Authority (DOT) and take that seriously.

So I was supposed to load haying equipment on tractors today but we had a severe lightening warning and some pretty heavy rain roll in.
This just took minutes to throw together to play it safe.

I just hope the truck can handle all of that extra weight 










Thanks again, Jim.
Nobody needs extra, needless problems.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

sqkcrk said:


> What color do they call that one?


Magnetic


----------



## MTN-Bees

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Chip Euliss

Nice truck--looks familiar! Dealer put make-shift flaps when I picked it up









Another doing business:


----------



## jim lyon

Chip Euliss said:


> Nice truck--looks familiar! Dealer put make-shift flaps when I picked it up
> 
> View attachment 25888
> 
> 
> Another doing business:
> 
> View attachment 25889


They did on mine too which protects the vehicles behind but offers no protection to your own truck from a rock slung over the top of the tire. It was a real mess and in the winter no less, I just bundled up and hoped another one didn't hit me in the back of the head.


----------



## rbees

So Harry...what happens to the KBT?


----------



## HarryVanderpool

rbees said:


> So Harry...what happens to the KBT?


Keeps on trucking!
225000 miles
Takes a licking and keeps on ticking....


----------



## hex0rz

Kbt?


----------



## yousowise

I'm guessing, KBT = Killer Bee Truck?


----------



## HarryVanderpool

yousowise said:


> I'm guessing, KBT = Killer Bee Truck?


Good guess!
We gave our '99 that name due to the fact that it had so many cool features.
Ezy Loader, Detroit Locker locking rear axle, FWD, ect...
Kind of the Chitty Chitty Bang Bang of bee trucks!
Unreal to think it is already 17 years old.


----------



## johnbeejohn

Would love to buy a new one but I think I'm getting one like your old one guessin that is a 7.3 I have been searching Craigslist for one


----------



## Keith Jarrett

johnbeejohn said:


> I'm getting one like your old one guessin that is a 7.3


Good move JBJ, the new one, 6.7 is junk.


----------



## Sadler91

Keith Jarrett said:


> Good move JBJ, the new one, 6.7 is junk.


I like mine...

A friend has one with 115k on it with no issues other than a sensor or two.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Whats your fuel mileage like Cobly, does the power equal the size of the motor?


----------



## HarryVanderpool

One thing to consider in looking for an older diesel truck is the California Air Board rules.
Are you ever planning to use your truck in Almonds?
In a nutshell, Diesel trucks with an engine model year of 20 years and older are not allowed in California.
So my 99 has an engine dated 1998.
This coming almond season will be the last one that I can use it in California.


----------



## johnbeejohn

I have about 75 hives now right now almonds are not in my game plan maybe when I have 2 tractor full loads I would consider sending one out but that won't be for a for atleast 4 years anyway the way things are looking you would think that they would pick a specific year say 98 and newer and go with that 
If it's good enough this year what changes next year other than the calander? ?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

John, my bee hauler is a 97, and I live in Cali. John, spend your extra money on woodenware. Best of luck.


----------



## Chip Euliss

jim lyon said:


> They did on mine too which protects the vehicles behind but offers no protection to your own truck from a rock slung over the top of the tire. It was a real mess and in the winter no less, I just bundled up and hoped another one didn't hit me in the back of the head.


Rocks even hurt a head as hard as mine Dealer just put it on to get me home. Not much fun riding a truck with just the weight of a spare tire in the back. Got the bed on mine fairly soon


----------



## RAK

Keith Jarrett said:


> John, spend your extra money on woodenware.


:thumbsup: Bees generate money. Trucks and forklift don't. Unless your for hire.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Chip Euliss said:


> Got the bed on mine fairly soon


I hope to have mine all outfitted by the 4th of July.
Cutting hay right now.
Really want it on the road when we start pulling honey.


----------



## johnbeejohn

Harry how many hives are you running


----------



## Keith Jarrett

RAK said:


> :thumbsup: Bees generate money. Trucks and forklift don't. Unless your for hire.


Very well said, RAK

P.S. John, we run 3,000.


----------



## johnbeejohn

Right now I'm only working thee bees 1 day a week so to say it's for only bees would be a stretch will be using it for hay firewood ect I am getting a flatbed for it when I get it I have a Dakota now and it kind of sucks when 3 4 days a week I load it with something and put as much as I can in it and have more to haul but no room


----------



## Keith Jarrett

One day at a time John, your'll make it. As RAK said, put your resources in bees first, everything else will fall into place. Best of luck, Keith


----------



## HarryVanderpool

O.K. I'm turning over a new leaf:
I am going to start showing off more often..

I started this thread about trucks and it evolves into GREAT advice for newer beekeepers.
I agree with every word!
We say it all the time around here, "The bees come first!"


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Well said Harry, nothing wrong with your posts, John came in afterwards.  Harry, I know you know the difference, thanks for the understanding.


----------



## Sadler91

I didn't buy a new truck until my hive count broke a 1,000. Very important to sink your money into your livestock first. The trucks and loaders are only important if you have good bees to move around 

And Keith, I get around 10-11 mpg. It's not great but it has been a reliable truck. I can load 120 hives on her and drive. I can haul 24 pallets of on honey truck and trailer and it hauls it just fine. The tuning on these new engines seem different than they used to be. They have plenty of torque even though they only have 350 horses. This F550 is a huge improvement over my 01 Ram 3500. 

Overall, I have been impressed with the new Fords. They seem to have come a long way since their 7.3 days. We still have a 91' F350 7.3 IDI which is the non turbo. We use it every week. It's a fantastic truck. 

Haven't you sold enough of that sub yet Keith to buy a new truck?


----------



## Sadler91

Chip Euliss said:


> Rocks even hurt a head as hard as mine Dealer just put it on to get me home. Not much fun riding a truck with just the weight of a spare tire in the back. Got the bed on mine fairly soon



When I bought my F550 I drove it all the way from Pennsylvania to Florida. It was a bumpy ride lol


----------



## HarryVanderpool

I love Intercontinental Truck Body beds! Super strong and lightweight.
I figure that every pound in an overweight steel bed is a pound of bees you can't haul!

This truck is almost ready to roll.
Still need triangle reflectors, fire extinguishers, spare fuses etc....
Otherwise, pretty happy with the way it turned out.
Drives like a dream although suspension is pretty stiff. 

Now I'm thinking about making another hot-rod, towable forklift.


----------



## liljake83

It's official I am jeleous very nice


----------



## Chip Euliss

Harry (or others), is there a way to put an air ride system under the stick seats in a Ford chassis cab that use the factory seats? I bought the Lariat and I'm fond of the heated/cooled seats. I love the seats in my truck and it rides great, as long as it's parked and not moving! The trip to CA last January was a "bumpy" ride even when I loaded it down to 15,000 lbs. My back isn't getting any younger but, like Harry, it's a great truck. Any ideas?


----------



## Chip Euliss

Nice looking truck by the way!


----------



## johnbeejohn

Ooooo La la


----------



## Oldtimer

Yes that's a beauty.


----------



## sakhoney

Yes it is - good for you - I like that bed


----------



## Thermwood

Harvey what is the unladen weight of your new truck with the bed on it?


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Keith Jarrett said:


> Whats your fuel mileage like Cobly, does the power equal the size of the motor?


Keith posted the question in June about the 6.7 Ford diesel.
I remembered that he had asked and it kind of ricocheted around in my head.
After a few months of driving my new truck I am prepared to answer:

First of all, my buddy Tom Cinquini who has a few of these rigs told me, " You are going to be completely blown away with how much more power it has incomparison to your 7.3."
He wasn't whistling dixi.

My '99 F450 has 275 HP
My 2016 F-550 has 440 Hp and 975 FT-Lbs of torque.

Unbelievable amount of power compared to the older rigs.

In addition, the 6 speed auto transmission is worth its weight in gold.
1st gear is granny gear and it shifts to 2nd in about 3 feet. But, when you need to pull or creep, WOW!!!!

One thing I don't care for in the older auto trans is that you cannot apply full trottle on hills without it wanting to shif down way too early.
This is sollved with the manual function or tow command.

"Does the power equal the size of the motor?"
It blows away any truck I have ever driven for pure power.
Very happy; no complaints.


----------



## rbees

HarryVanderpool said:


> My 2016 F-550 has 440 Hp and 975 FT-Lbs of torque.
> .


Wholley Kow! Torque to get in moving...power to keep it moving! Likin' it



> "Very happy; no complaints
> 
> Does the power equal the size of the motor?"
> It blows away any truck I have ever driven for pure power."


So Harry..rbees here....I still have my 1999 7.3. Is this post passive permission for me to upgrade


----------



## Sadler91

The cab and chassis are only tuned to 300-330 hp and 660lbs of torque. I wish they would tune them to the pickup truck specs.

Nevertheless, the trucks preform flawlessly for their intended purpose.

http://www.powerstrokehub.com/6.7-power-stroke.html


----------



## Keith Jarrett

HarryVanderpool said:


> Keith posted the question in June about the 6.7 Ford diesel.
> .


Yep, it's still a boat ancor, 8 miles to the gallon woohoo, almost as good as my two ton. A friend said get the extended warranty if that thing ( 6.7 ) goes in the shop your going to be looking at $ 3-5000. Anybody ever heard of a 7.3 or a 5.9.


----------



## JRG13

The F350 we had faired a little better with it's 6.7 then the F250. I think we had to fill up twice just to get to Bakersfield from Woodland when we were hauling the combine or planter. 8MPH sounds about right on those trips with the 250, or maybe the 350 just had a bigger tank....


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Keith Jarrett said:


> Anybody ever heard of a 7.3 or a 5.9.



Yes.
If you roll your head toward the front of the buss you will see the oil drain plug on the oil pan.



Keith>---------> :bus


----------



## Sadler91

Keith Jarrett said:


> Yep, it's still a boat ancor, 8 miles to the gallon woohoo, almost as good as my two ton. A friend said get the extended warranty if that thing ( 6.7 ) goes in the shop your going to be looking at $ 3-5000. Anybody ever heard of a 7.3 or a 5.9.



Yep. I currently have a 7.3 and I have had a 5.9. This 6.7 blows them away.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

I am getting 11.7 MPG loaded with hives and pulling forklift. 13.2 MPG empty.
Also bear in mind that my axle ratios are 4:88.
Although I do like my 7.3, it struggles to get 11MPG empty.


----------



## acbz

65k on my 2013 550 with the 6.7 and zero issues. It's a great truck. Can get 15 mpg empty running 55 mph, 4:30 gears. More power than I need, makes the Cat engine in my Freightliner feel like a total dog. 



HarryVanderpool said:


> I am getting 11.7 MPG loaded with hives and pulling forklift. 13.2 MPG empty.
> Also bear in mind that my axle ratios are 4:88.
> Although I do like my 7.3, it struggles to get 11MPG empty.


----------



## swarm_trapper

Mine is a 2011 6.7, it's been a great truck till two weeks ago when I had to replace the Particulate Filter 4000$ later, we are rolling again.


----------



## Sadler91

swarm_trapper said:


> Mine is a 2011 6.7, it's been a great truck till two weeks ago when I had to replace the Particulate Filter 4000$ later, we are rolling again.


My filter will be deleted the day it fails


----------



## Brian Suchan

Yea here too. Hopefully someone will chime in on the benefits of the filter delete and cost$?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

On avg the the maintenance of the 6.7 is 40% higher than the 7.3 or 5.9. Maybe that's the reason my main bee haulers is a 85 & 97 year truck.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Keith Jarrett said:


> On avg the the maintenance of the 6.7 is 40% higher than the 7.3 or 5.9. Maybe that's the reason my main bee haulers is a 85 & 97 year truck.


Actually, the 6.7 has 100% higher maintenance than an '85 or '97 diesel in California.
The California Air Resources Board has placed any engine model year over 20 years old out of service.
https://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onrdiesel/documents/faqlightertrucks.pdf


----------



## Keith Jarrett

HarryVanderpool said:


> The California Air Resources Board has placed any engine model year over 20 years old out of service.


ARB has ag exemptions, most up to I think 2025, an some low mileage indefinitely.


----------



## RAK

I dont know a single driver thats been ticketed for not being carb complient. Plenty of old rigs in cali.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

RAK said:


> I dont know a single driver thats been ticketed for not being carb complient. Plenty of old rigs in cali.


I don't either.

I did attend a seminar in Salem and many beekeepers attended seminars that they held in Oregon about diesels in California .
They made it clear that they would be issuing $10,000.00 fines.

Do you suppose that they were just kidding?

I don't want to be the first in line to find out.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

After all of the encouragement from Keith, I thought I should post an update:
Zero problems so far with this truck.
A very consistent 2 mpg increase over our 7.3 F-450
WAY, WAY, WAY more power than the old truck.
So far, so good.


----------



## liljake83

Thanks for the update Harry hope you got out of almonds before the rain


----------



## rbees

So...rest in peace KBT?


----------



## HarryVanderpool

rbees said:


> So...rest in peace KBT?


Never. Just bought new batteries for the boom at $180.00 each.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

liljake83 said:


> Thanks for the update Harry hope you got out of almonds before the rain


Don't I wish.......


----------



## TravisD

just one of many of our beauties. 2015 GMC 3500 Duramax Crew Cab SLT with the frame cut and stretched to accommodate a 12ft bed and pulling a Hummerbee XRT


----------

